# Starduster International issues



## bbblackhills (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone out there have the 16 issues of STARDUSTER INTERNATIONAL MAGAZINE. I would like to acquire same and would buy or copy if possible.
I am also looking for the BUILDERS MANUAL and the DUSTER CLUB NEWS.

Thanks
Bruce Bowen
Sturgis SD


----------

